# Django Unchained



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Just watched _Django Unchained_ and it is one of the best Civil War era movies (or Westerns) I've ever seen. Might be the best.

Rich


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

I just saw it as well. I agree 100%. It was a great movie!


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I had been trying to find this at redbox, gave up. Just going to get it on demand. Became a Christoph Waltz fan with Inglorious Basterds, knew I'd need to see this one.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I bought this on Tuesday because Target had a Blu-ray steelbook exclusive + a bonus disc... I am a Quentin Tarantino fan, like good westerns, and like many of the actors in the movie... so I figured it was a good blind buy.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

bmetelsky said:


> I just saw it as well. I agree 100%. It was a great movie!


I made a mistake in my OP. The movie is set in the pre-Civil War South. I think I'll go buy a BD version of this. I don't think I've ever bought a BD version of anything. That's a measure of how good the movie is. Not sure what ages are recommended for this movie, but it's got a lot of violence (a whole lot of violence) and the N-word is used constantly.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I had been trying to find this at redbox, gave up. Just going to get it on demand. Became a Christoph Waltz fan with Inglorious Basterds, knew I'd need to see this one.


Don't see how Jamie Foxx couldn't get an Academy Award for Best Actor and don't see how Chris Waltz couldn't get an Academy Award for Best Actor. Both are so good it should be a dual award, I think.

Best movie I've seen in years.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I bought this on Tuesday because Target had a Blu-ray steelbook exclusive + a bonus disc... I am a Quentin Tarantino fan, like good westerns, and like many of the actors in the movie... so I figured it was a good blind buy.


Tarantino outdid himself with this one. I like all his movies, but this one is special. I think.

Rich


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> Don't see how Jamie Foxx couldn't get an Academy Award for Best Actor and don't see how Chris Waltz couldn't get an Academy Award for Best Actor. Both are so good it should be a dual award, I think.
> 
> Best movie I've seen in years.
> 
> Rich


Yeah, there wasn't a "lead". Waltz really wasn't a supporting actor, neither was Foxx. Supporting nominees run the gamut in screen time. Judi Dench won for 8 minutes in 1998, Anthny Hopkins for 17 (but what a 17 minutes it was).

I've read that Will Smith was the first choice for Django, but turned it down since he didn't consider it the lead role. I've liked some things he's been in, but glad it ended up going to fox, just like I'm glad Smith turned down Matrix for Wild Wild West. Liked Keanu in that role, at least the first movie,


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Rich said:


> Not sure what ages are recommended for this movie, but it's got a lot of violence (a whole lot of violence) and the N-word is used constantly.
> 
> Rich


Um, it's a Tarentino movie.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

One good thing with Tarentino, you know what you'll get when seeing one of his movies.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I saw it at the theater, great movie.


----------

